# Hutch Restauration (ehem. Hutch / Hutchins / Hutchinson Fragethread)



## Laschpuffer (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

in meiner nicht rümlichen BMX-Karriere bin ich '94 von einem Dyno VFR (schwerer Einstiegsbomber) auf ein höherwertiges Race-BMX umgestiegen. Modell war ein Pro XL und ich bilde mir ein der Hersteller hieß Hutchins, allerdings finde ich im Weltweitennetz nur Hutch als BMX-Hersteller. 

Im OS-BMX-Forum gibt es eine Frage zu einem "Hutch Pro XL", das hilft mir aber leider auch nicht weiter. Ich versuche grad mein altes BMX zurückzuergattern, das war aber ohne Decals.

Vielleicht weiß ja einer der weiseren BMX'er was dazu.

MfG Stefan aka Laschpuffer.

Edit sagt: Nach einer längeren Bildbeschauungsaktion im old-school-bmx-forum könnte ich zu dem Schluss gelangen, dass es sich um ein Hutch Pro Racer in XL gehandelt haben könnte. Dies vor allem aufgrund der Form der Ketten-/Sitzstreben. *grübel*


----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2009)

Mir sind Hutch und Hutchinson als Hersteller bekannt, wobei sich Hutch auf BMX Räder bezieht und Hutchinson auf Reifen. Weiter kann ich da auch nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (1. Juli 2009)

Nun gut, mal sehen ob ich das gute Stück wieder bekommen kann. Vielleicht steht da ja an irgendeiner Stelle auf dem Rahmen noch was richtungsweisendes drauf - scheint ja alles auf Hutch hinzuweisen bisher. NP war damals um die 1.400DM, sackteuer für'n Schüler (ganze Jugendweiheschotter ist dafür drauf gegangen) und das für'nen Rad mit zu kleinen Rädern und nur einer Bremse (O-Ton Verwandschaft).

Ich kann mich sonst nur an den lecker DK-Vorbau und mehrteiligen DK-Lenker erinnern, Rahmen war für Mitte der 90er "logo" verchromt. Fiese Plattformpedalen, deren Spuren jetzt noch am Schienbein zu sehen sind.


----------



## Dnoizer (2. Juli 2009)

Guck mal hier:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/hutch/

Sind eine Menge Hutch Bikes zu sehen und mit etwas Glück ist
vielleicht Dein altes Modell vorhanden das jemand unter
umständen verkaufen würde

Edit: Die Bikes gehen heute noch für richtig viel
Geld über den Tisch. Hatte erst kürzlich eine Hutch Aerospeed Kurbel
gesehen, die für unglaubliche 2300 Euro den Besitzer
gewechselt hat. Ist hier auch zu sehen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUTCH-AEROSPEED...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## Laschpuffer (2. Juli 2009)

Schade, leider nur Pix bis 90/91, aber auch da verdichtet sich wegen der Optik der Pro Racer. Bin ja direkt an meinem alten dran, das wurde damals verschenkt (könnte heulen wenn ich jetzt dran denke) weil ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mit BMX-Race 96 aufhören musste (Knie Schrott) und der Beschenkte hat es wohl noch.

Ich hoffe noch....


----------



## Dnoizer (2. Juli 2009)

Na denn ran an den Feind. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du
Dein altes Bike zurück bekommst


----------



## Stirni (2. Juli 2009)

kurze frage von dummen kindern wie mir:
wo ist bei dem aus der bucht das kettenblatt?


----------



## Dnoizer (2. Juli 2009)

Das in der Bucht ist ein zweiteiliges Kettenblatt
bei dem der Zahnkranz fehlt. Müsste so aussehen:







Edit: Sorry für das große Bild, hatte einfach nur die Adresse kopiert


----------



## Stirni (2. Juli 2009)

technik die begeistert


----------



## Dnoizer (2. Juli 2009)

Naja, ab Anfang der 80er waren zweiteilige Kettenblätter
im Freestyle-Bereich schwer angesagt. Heute werden sie
wohl eher oder wenn überhaupt noch im Race Bereich
gefahren.


----------



## Laschpuffer (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich die Kurbel seh, könnt ich grad glatt sp*tz werden. *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab's wieder.

Leider in erbärmlichem Zustand. Vorbau und Lenker wurden getauscht (die schönen DK-Teile), Tretlager ist hin, der ganze Rahmen rostig (Flugrost hoff'ich). Bremsen ohne Funktion und mit einem Geschwür von einem Sattel sowie zu breiten Reifen für den Race-Rahmen.

aber es sind noch die original Räder drin, verchromte Araya irgendwas Felgen mit den alten Naben. Originale Aufkleber noch am Steuerrohr (ein blaues "H" mit lauter Sternchen drum, leider sehr verblasst) und am Sattelrohr einmal "PRO-XL" und einmal "made in usa".

Fotos gibt's später.


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

Ha, Hutch nannte wohl ab irgendwann seine Bikes auch Hutchins, so ungefähr sahen die Sticker auf meinem damals aus:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/hutch/28046

Und siehe da sogar "Pro-XL" gab's als Bezeichnung. Bin ich doch nicht total vergesslich.

Irgendwie erleichtert.


----------



## Laschpuffer (29. Juli 2011)

Marke reanimiert? 

http://www.hutchbmx.com

Erst einmal wohl nur Teile, mal sehen was noch kommt.

Und dazu noch:

www.hutchbmx.be


----------



## Laschpuffer (31. Juli 2011)

So, erste Bilder. Zeigen den Zustand wie ich es zurück ergattert habe. Es gibt viel zu tun:

Totale:





Steuerrohr:





Bremsbrücke:




ohne Prägung auf der Brücke, also wohl ein "inoffizielles" vom Rahmenbauer, wenn ich http://www.hutchbmx.be richtig verstanden habe.

und noch eins:




mit originalen Stickern "made in USA" und "Pro XL", die etwas provisorisch aussehen.


----------



## oppaunke (31. Juli 2011)

erstmal glückwunsch zu deinem "rückerwerb"! 
ging mir mit meinen MTB´s ähnlich...
und schreib mal den User "DR.Bontrager" an, der hat evtl noch (alte originale) Hutch Pedalen zu verkaufen.
mfg,
christian


----------



## Laschpuffer (1. August 2011)

Hallo Christian,

danke für den Tipp, die Hutch-Pedalen sind schon sehr geil, jedoch würde ich lieber die montierten Schwinn-Pedalen wieder reaktivieren. Waren schließlich original monitiert und mein Schienbein trägt jetzt, gut 17 Jahre danach, noch Spuren von denen. Mal sehen ob es noch Käfige gibt, sonst heißt es entlacken, richten, lackieren und wieder dran, Lager laufen noch so lala.

Vielleicht liest's ja jemand der auch auf die älteren Bikes steht, ich suche die alten Skinwall-Race-Reifen. Die Onlineshops die ich durch bin hatten nur den neumodischen Freestyle-/Flat-/Streetkram. Tioga Comp III Skinwall, wäre lt. google das Objekt der Begierde.

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/bmx/2009/tiogacomp3/tiogacomp3.php

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (1. August 2011)

http://www.rainers-bike-shop.com/sites/reifen.html

is doch gar nicht sooo teuer.


----------



## Laschpuffer (1. August 2011)

Stimmt, der Preis ist noch i.O., allerdings bin ich ein Freund von "support your locals". Jedoch kommt mein Händler des Vertrauens nicht an Tioga-Produkte ran, Tioga hat wohl keinen offiziellen Importeur mehr in Deutschland. rainers-bike-shop.com scheint da einer der ersten in Dtl. zu sein, der Tioga neu vertreibt.


----------



## Laschpuffer (20. August 2013)

Nach der doch etwas längeren Pause (Vervielfältigung und Domestizierung) geht es weiter im Projekt Restauration.

Lenker (dk) und Tioga-Skinwalls sind schon da (RainersBikeShop), dk-Vorbau und Kleinkram folgen. 
Wichtigster Punkt: Wie bekommt mein Judge eine neue Chromschicht? Entweder zum vorgenannten Shop senden oder hier in Berlin was finden. Mal sehen. Kostentechnisch nicht unanspruchsvoll.

Das verlinkte Hutch oben aus dem bmxmuseum ist offenbar ein Bruderbike, weil, ich zitiere:
"NOS Very rare 20.5" top tube Hutchins Judge 2  Pro XL - *no serial number with blank unstamped brake bridge*.  USA Made by Profile."


----------



## Laschpuffer (20. August 2013)

Whaa, die Sticker gibt's als Repro. Jemand Erfahrung mit frogbmx.com? 

http://www.frogbmx.com/product.php?id_product=222


----------



## XTRM77 (20. August 2013)

Frog BMX ist eine sehr gute Quelle aus Frankreich für Reprodecals zu vergleichen mit Ultrahive aus dem BMXMuseum. 
Sehr zu empfehlen!!


----------



## Laschpuffer (21. August 2013)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Kommen auf die Liste.


----------



## Laschpuffer (23. August 2013)

Klar müssten streng genommen Hutch-Kurbeln dran, aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir 600 EUR für die Repros oder weit über 1kEUR für Originalteile echt zu fettig. Aktuell montiert und auch damals gefahren, irgendeine relativ preiswerte einteilige Stahlkurbel.
Wäre eine Redline Flight-Crank eine Option oder Sugino/Takagi? Muss nicht 100% period correct sein, aber doch irgendwie zum Rahmenalter passen.

Farbkonzept steht noch nicht ganz. Mir gefällt chrom+blau. Auch wenn das die verbreitetste Farbkombi der Altschüler ist. Vielleicht wird's auch recht simpel chrom+schwarz, nicht so vordergründig blingbling. *g*

Was ich mich freu, frogbmx hat auch die Felgen- und Nabenaufkleber die an meinem recht verblasst sind oder tlw. abgekrabbelt wurden:
ARAYA Felgenaufkleber: http://www.frogbmx.com/product.php?id_product=392 
Nabenbinde: http://www.frogbmx.com/product.php?id_product=399


----------



## XTRM77 (3. September 2013)

Redline Flightcrank 401 geht wohl, aber auch schon wieder nicht ganz billig. ca 400$
Was immer geht ist ganz klar eine Profile Race, kann immer wieder mal gÃ¼nstig schieÃen. Hab die letzte hier im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 100 â¬ komplett mit Lager, Achse etc. geschossen.
Die Profile Kurbel ist die zuverlÃ¤ssigste und meistverkaufte BMX Kurbel ever. Nur zur Erinnerung die 1. Hutch Kurbel war auch von Profile!


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. September 2013)

Na da sag ich doch brav danke.

Für den Tipp.


----------



## Laschpuffer (19. September 2013)

Langsam trudeln die Teile ein. Über den Winter wird gebastelt. Vorfreude...





Hm, wie der Bus aufs Bild kommt? Tja, wenn man Bilder spontan knippst und nebenbei der Kurze spielt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (21. März 2014)

Kurze Frage, die am Hutch-Fragment noch montierten Bremsgriffe sind leider total hin und ich hab null Plan was das für Teile waren.
Die verbaute Bremse, die auch bleiben soll ist eine ACS 860, passen da DiaComp MX99 vom Stil her (optisch könnten es fast die alten Teile sein)?
http://www.dragonflybike.com/e-vend...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=BHDCMX99&t=4&c=9&p=9

Soll dann doch eher ein "Survivor" werden und nicht bling für die Vitrine. Vielleicht rollt es ab und an mal über'n Pumptrack.


----------



## real_oldstyler (8. April 2014)

Hey Laschpuffer,

wie sieht Dein Hutchins denn jetzt aus?
Haste Bilder?

Grüße aus Berlin
Steffen


----------



## Laschpuffer (24. April 2014)

Leider immer noch ne Baustelle. Bilder muss ich mal wieder machen, später.

Edit: Gut, dass Du gefragt hast. hab ich mich doch gestern Abend wieder mal ran gesetzt und den Rahmen gewienert. Mittlerweile ist eine Tube Elsterglanz draufgegangen und eine halbe Chrompolitur aus dem Motorradzubehör. Glänzt wieder ziemlich gut, jedoch ist der Rost, wenn auch öberflächlich, doch ziemlich anhänglich.

Hat einer 'ne Ahnung wie ich den am besten runterbekomme? Fingernägel sind effektiv, aber nach dem gestrigen Abend kaum noch vorhanden. Irgend einen Schleif-/Polieraufsatz für nen Dremel oder so?


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. April 2014)

Ob ich das mal versuchen sollte? Bisl Bammel hab ich schon, dass ich mir die Oberfläche verhunze, aber Chrom sollte härter sein als Alu und keine Kratzerchen bekommen.


----------



## Laschpuffer (30. Juni 2014)

Statusmeldung:
Ich hab's versucht und der Trick ist der Hammer. Keine neuen Kratzer (der Rahmen hat ziemlich viel hinter sich) durch die Behandlung, dafür ist der Flugrost weitestgehend beseitigt. Lediglich die engen Ecken wie Anbindung wie die Anbindung der Sitzstreben an das Sitzrohr sowie die Verbindung der beiden Querstege mit den Sitzstreben (für die HR-Bremse) bzw. den Kettenstreben (Versteifung) benötigen noch intensivere Behandlung.

Frohlockend

Stefan


----------



## Laschpuffer (30. Juni 2016)

Auweia, das sind ja mal große Zeitlücken zwischen den Baufortschritten, aber so ist das nunmal mit Familie und augenscheinlich wohl zu vielen Hobbys.

Ich war Einkaufen und die Teilen trudeln so langsam ein, in ein paar Wochen sollten alle benötigten Teile hier sein, dann wird zusammengesteckt.

Partlist, alle Teile befinden sich im Zulauf oder sind schon da:
Rahmen: Hutch Pro Racer oder JudgeII chrome von '92 (unstamped brakebridge, keine Seriennummer eingraviert), gekauft '94
Gabel: die original Hutch-Gabel, chrome
Vorbau: DK, nachgekauft, war original an meinem auch dran
Lenker: DK, nachgekauft, war original an meinem auch dran
Steuersatz: Tioga MX-2, nachgekauft
Sattelstütze: die originale, war noch im Rahmen
Sattelklemme: Hutch Donut, chrome
Sattel: Kashimax Aero "Repro", schwarz
Griffe: A'ME Tri, schwarz
Bremse: ACS 860, war origanl dran und funktioniert noch, müsste die kleine Schwester der ACS BOA sein
Bremsgriff: Dia-Compe MX-99, nachgekauft, so ähnlich sah der original montierte auch aus, war aber leider total Schrott
Kurbelgarnitur: Profile Racing, chrome, mit Profile Ripsaw Blatt (43 Zähne)
Pedale: die original montierten Schwinn Käfigpedalen
Naben+Felgen. die originalen Araya Felgen mit den originalen Naben












Watt ick mir freue...


----------



## Laschpuffer (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Postmann klingelt:





Und am WE steht leider Abriss an, verdammich.


----------



## Laschpuffer (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da eine kurze Frage: Aktuell sind noch die Einschraubschalen der einteiligen Kurbel im Tretlagergehäuse, kann ich die einfach "austreiben" oder gibt es hier etwas zu beachten (klar: nicht verkanten, wurden mMn aber auch einfach eingetrieben)?

VG
Stefan, bedankt


----------



## asco1 (18. Juli 2016)

Einfach von der Gegenseite mit 'nem abgesägten Besenstiel (o.ä.) und 'nem Hammer vorsichtig rundherum (damit es nicht verkanntet) rausschlagen.

Geiles Projekt!

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (7. März 2017)

Und schon wieder 6 Monate rum. Hab endlich angefangen zu basteln. Das alte Innenlager hat sich vielleicht gewehrt, Drecksteil. Aber egal, jetzt ist es draußen und das neue drin:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schon mit Chrompolitur bearbeitet ist er auch schon, auf dem Bild nur angelaufen, weil aus dem Kalten ins Warme geschleppt und direkt geknipst. Die Chromschicht ist leider wirklich an mehreren Stellen hin. 
Auch hatten die zwischenzeitlichen Besitzer zu breite Reifen montiert. Ergebnis: Kettenstreben innen angeschliffen, keine Ahnung wie das genervt haben muss...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laschpuffer (27. März 2017)

Mal Doghnut, Sattel und Lenker angeklebt. Es wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laschpuffer (19. Oktober 2017)

Der Survivor rollt super. Bin noch ein bisschen steif in den Gelenken, aber loft. Die Laufräder sind ein Zugeständnis bis ich was passendes finde:


----------

